# CrashPlan



## davidedric (Jul 29, 2018)

When CrashPlan withdrew their "home" offering, we had a quite a discussion about what to do next.

I was one of those who opted to carry on with their "Small Business" offer, and see what happened.  As so often for me, inertia took over.  It doesn't seem too expensive, so it's easier to just leave it running.

Any other views?

Dave


----------



## happycranker (Jul 30, 2018)

My Crashplan home is about to expire, so I am also interested in what others have done, but I am on Windows not MAC!


----------



## jid9p80vph (Jul 30, 2018)

davidedric said:


> I was one of those who opted to carry on with their "Small Business" offer, and see what happened.  As so often for me, inertia took over.  It doesn't seem too expensive, so it's easier to just leave it running.


I did look at several other options, but in the end came to the same conclusion you have. It's not terribly expensive, it works well, and of course it has my complete version history (which I would be uncomfortable throwing away when starting with something new).


----------



## stevevp (Jul 30, 2018)

I decided to stay with CrashPlan - a combination of pragmatism & laziness! I have had no problems - indeed they were very helpful with telephone support when I migrated from Windows to Mac and couldn't work out how to reconnect the backup set. I  have just had my first invoice for $2.99 - which will probably be £2.99!


----------



## jid9p80vph (Jul 30, 2018)

stevevp said:


> I  have just had my first invoice for $2.99 - which will probably be £2.99!


That's probably only for the first 12 months - after that, the 70% discount ends...


----------



## stevevp (Jul 30, 2018)

marcb said:


> That's probably only for the first 12 months - after that, the 70% discount ends...


Indeedy!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 30, 2018)

I've stuck with them as well. It just works, and that is valuable.


----------



## Harley_Rider (Jul 30, 2018)

I moved to a custom solution recommend by a few folks on the original CrashPlan thread.  I'm using Cloudberry and Backblaze.   Overall I find it's less expensive than CP Small Business, but the real reason I went this way is because I didn't  wan to be tied to a company and have to worry about them changing, or deleting their services/plans.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jul 30, 2018)

Harley_Rider said:


> I moved to a custom solution recommend by a few folks on the original CrashPlan thread.  I'm using Cloudberry and Backblaze.   Overall I find it's less expensive than CP Small Business, but the real reason I went this way is because I didn't  wan to be tied to a company and have to worry about them changing, or deleting their services/plans.



Same here (except I didn't use Crashplan before).


----------



## davidedric (Aug 1, 2018)

stevevp said:


> I decided to stay with CrashPlan - a combination of pragmatism & laziness! I have had no problems - indeed they were very helpful with telephone support when I migrated from Windows to Mac and couldn't work out how to reconnect the backup set. I  have just had my first invoice for $2.99 - which will probably be £2.99!



Actually, £2.36!  Unusual.
Dave


----------



## stevevp (Aug 1, 2018)

A very rare win then!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 1, 2018)

davidedric said:


> Actually, £2.36!  Unusual.
> Dave



Ha! £2.30 here...


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 1, 2018)

I have been back to considering a cloud solution. My "off site backup" is working, but I occasionally forget to keep it up to date - I'd like to go weekly.
I can use  Amazon for "free", but the best I can tell is that incremental backups are manual, and the results are folderless. The no folder results would be a show stopper for me. How would you ever relink LR if you were forced to download everything as folderless files?
Anyway, it looks like I may have to go the Carbonite route, as Crash Plan has moved away from individual users.

Can Carbonite upload/back up a folder from an external HD?   Or is that a driving reason to use Crash Plan for small business?
The web marketing sort of implies it, but isn't clear enough for me.


----------



## stevevp (Aug 1, 2018)

Ha ha! £2.28.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Aug 1, 2018)

Jimmsp said:


> I can use  Amazon for "free", but the best I can tell is that incremental backups are manual, and the results are folderless. The no folder results would be a show stopper for me. How would you ever relink LR if you were forced to download everything as folderless files?


Do you mean Amazon Cloud Drive?   They have purposely made that option difficult to use for a proper backup, even for a period banning vendors who provided software to fill in the gaps.  They want people uploading from cell phones, but they definitely did not want photographers uploading terabytes.  That said, at least last time I looked, there were a couple tools that purported to fill that gap and make it useful, Goodsync and Cloudberry were two.  I tried both, and Cloudberry just did not work (but that was at least a year ago), but Goodsync was decent but still a bit flakey.  Both were handicapped by the underlying API that Amazon purposely crippled (it is absolutely purposeful as their S3 and Glacier storage is rock solids fine with dozens of tools). 
If you want to use ACD as a backup, consider a tool like these though.  They fill the gapes to provide structure, versioning, automation, etc. that is not there by default.
I elected to use Backblaze as I'd rather pay a few dollars a month for something solid, than something flakey that's free.
PS. I use Amazon Cloud Drive still for uploading off-site stills from video security cameras; that's a good example where it excels.  I've got hundreds of thousands of images (several shots a minute).  It misses a few a day (the flaky aspect) but a few a day is not relevant for this purpose.  It's VERY relevant for backup and restore of course.
PPS. Remember the old saying everyone gets wrong: You do not get what you do not pay for.  (They get it wrong by saying you get what you pay for, which if you think about it, is far from true, as anyone who has been scammed knows).


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I’ll look into those two software apps. Although right now, I may just go with  Carbonite. If I’m going to do a cloud back up, I want to do it right.


----------

